# مجلة التقنية اول مجلة عربية الكترونية هندسية



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*لمحة عن المجلة*
*مجلة التقنية هي مجلة هندسية تقنية تهتم بنشر المعلومة الهندسية في صورة أبحاث أو مقالات، أو ملخصات الأبحاث، كما تهتم المجلة بالمادة الهندسية أو التقنية المترجمة إلى اللغة العربية، و تعطي لها أهمية خاصة، أنشأت المجلة في شهر شوال سنة 1426، 10-2005 ، و صدر منها العدد الأول في نهاية نفس التاريخ ، تم تتالت الأعداد إلى العدد الحالي . يشارك في المجلة نخبة من المتخصصين على صعيد الوطن العربي في شتى المجالات الهندسية و التقنية، يدير المجلة فريق التحرير حيث يتولى فريق العمل فيها كافة مهام التحرير، و ما يتعلق بها*

*أهداف المجلة*
*منذ تأسيس المجلة وضعت أمام أعينها مجموعة من الأهداف تسعى إلى تحقيقها، آخذة في عين الاعتبار خصوصية النشر الالكتروني، و ما يتعلق بها و من جملة هذه الأهداف: *
*1. **تكوين مجلة عربية الكترونية يشارك فيها النخبة من المتخصصين في المجال الهندسي و التقني.*
*2. **توفير مصدر عربي للمعلومة الهندسية و التقنية، في صورة راقية.*
*3. **خلق بيئة مشجعة و محتضنة للمتخصصين من أجل نشر أبحاثهم و مقالاتهم الهندسية.*
*4. **إتاحة وتوفير المعلومة الهندسية لكل متخصص أو مهتم.*
*5. **توفير بيئة وصل بين المتخصصين و مراكز العمل و الإنتاج و التطوير في كل كافة الحقول الهندسية و التقنية.*
*6. **تغطية الأحداث الهندسية و إبراز الشخصيات الهندسية العربية التي قدمت و ساهمت في تطوير هذه الحقول.*

*المجلة و التفاعل مع محيطها*
*المجلة مطبوعة موجهة إلى فئة معينة و إلى عموم القراء المهتمين بالجانب التقني و الهندسي، و تسعى إلى التواصل بقدر الإمكان مع كل المهتمين بالشأن الهندسي و التقني بمختلف صورهم، سواء الفردي أو في صورة مؤسسات و قد حققت خطوات جدية في هذا المجال.*

*النشر في المجلة*
*طبيعة المجلة هو التخصص الهندسي و التقني، و المجلة ملتزمة بنشر المعلومة في ضوء هذه السياسة بشرط أن تتحقق في المقالات أو الموضوعات أو البحوث أو أي مشاركة الشروط الآتية:*

*1. **أن يكون المقال أو البحث من إعداد الكاتب نفسه**.*
*2. **توفر شروط المقال من الناحية اللغوية و الفنية في المقالات المرسلة**.*
*3. **توفر شروط البحث العلمي في كل بحث مرسل إلى المجلة**.*
*4. **تقبل المجلة كل بحوث باللغة العربية أو الانجليزية نظرا لطبيعة المجلة العلمية**.*
*5. **ألا يقل البحث أو المقالة المرسلة إلى المجلة عن صفحتين من صفحات* *word و ألا يزيد عن 30 صفحات بخط حجمه14 بما فيه الرسومات و الجداول،و في حالة أن عدد الصفحات أكبر من هذا يتم التشاور مع كاتب المقال من أجل تقسيمه إلى عدة أجزاء**.*
*6. **تمنح الأهمية للمقالات المترجمة، من أجل تشجيع الترجمة بصفة عامة**.*
*7. **أن تكون المقالات و البحوث في ضوء طبيعة المجلة العلمية و الهندسية**.*
*8. **للمجلة الحق في نشر أو عدم نشر المقال أو البحوث المرسلة إليها، مع إبداء الأسباب لصاحب العمل من أجل التوضيح**.*
*9. **يفضل إرسال السيرة الذاتية للمؤلف. *

see attached link

http://tech.nical.ly/index.php


----------



## السرنديب (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور 
على """""""""""" 
المجهود


----------



## civilman86 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

رائعة​


----------



## mohammed samomi (5 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------

